

The four quadrants of web apps - diego
http://flaptor.com/blog/the-four-quadrants-of-web-apps_18/

======
jhandl
I think the bottom left quadrant should be rounded: if a website doesn't scale
at all, there's no way it can have a lot of users. I wonder if there are other
constraints like this one, and what shape the graph would then take...

~~~
diego
Good point, that's probably what happened to Friendster. The site was so slow
that users stopped coming back. If you have lots of users and your site
doesn't scale, they will check the site less often or abandon it completely.

